# Which Marriott in Orlando for Disney?



## krmlaw (May 12, 2012)

It woud be for check in January 3. All 2 bedrooms. Which Marriott would you pick in Orlando. We have a DS, then 3.5. 

Going to visit disney parks. 

Thanks!

We stayed at Grande Vista before and liked that.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2012)

You really can't go wrong with any of them. All of the Palms resorts are onsite at Marriott World Center and the closest to the parks. Harbour Lake is great for young ones and you know about Grande Vista. Personally we prefer Lakeshore Reserve, but it is the least ideal for visiting the parks since it is the furthest from the parks. We are also a little bias toward Grande Vista.


----------



## pedro47 (May 13, 2012)

All of the resorts in Orlando are outstanding. You cannot go wrong with any choice.


----------



## bnoble (May 13, 2012)

They are all great, but if location matters, one of the Palms would be much closer to WDW.


----------



## Detailor (May 13, 2012)

bnoble said:


> They are all great, but if location matters, one of the Palms would be much closer to WDW.



I'd go with that response, too.

My preference within the tri-Palms is Sabal Palms which is closest to the Marriott World Center's facilities.  It's a short walk to the massive pool area and food court at the hotel.

However, if you're looking for a great resort experience - as opposed to just being the closest to the Disney parks - I'd suggest that you stay about 6 1/2 miles further away at Cypress Harbour.  Of our 21 timeshare week stays in Orlando - 9 of them at Marriotts - Cypress Harbour is our favorite Marriott timeshare resort and, by far, our favorite Orlando-area timeshare resort, period.

Dick Taylor


----------



## jlp879 (May 14, 2012)

Based on the age of your son, I would choose Harbour Lakes.  The resort is the smallest of the Orlando Marriotts and its best audience is families with young children.  

Everything is right at your doorstep, from toddler-friendly pools and splash parks to walking paths, fire pits, play areas, mini-golf, and some of the best MAZE staff we've ever encountered.  When we stayed there, the kids' reaction was, "Disney; what's that"?  It is not as close to Disney as the ones next to to Marriott World Center but the facilities for kids and families are the best.  Very close location to Sea World and right across the street from Cypress Harbour.  

If you plan on some time out of the parks, you'll be very happy there.


----------



## TSPam (May 14, 2012)

Sabal palms is a nice older resort. It has two floors and each individual upper unit has its own stairs. (14 or 15 of them) 
Also, there are two steps down from the hallway/kitchen/2nd bedroom area into the living room. Also, two steps up from master bedroom to the bathroom. Also, glass block in master shower makes the master very bright in the mornings.

So, with your little one I would not pick sabal palms. Royal palms is also at the Marriott world centre though not so close and has no steps.

Grande vista would be good and if you stay in the golfside village (bld 95-100) you would be near a quiet pool with a splash pad and close to the main village pool as well.


----------



## krmlaw (May 14, 2012)

a HUGE thanks to all the help! are the marriott pools heated that time of year (1st week in january)?


----------



## Detailor (May 14, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> are the marriott pools heated that time of year (1st week in january)?



Yes, all of the Marriott pools are heated year round.

Dick Taylor


----------



## spencersmama (May 16, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> a HUGE thanks to all the help! are the marriott pools heated that time of year (1st week in january)?



You may want to find out if any of the resorts have an indoor pool.  I don't know the answer.  It can be quite cold that time of year, so it would be a good option.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> You may want to find out if any of the resorts have an indoor pool.  I don't know the answer.  It can be quite cold that time of year, so it would be a good option.



The only resorts that would have access to an indoor pool would be the Palms resorts. They would have access to the indoor pool at Marriott's World Center. None of the other Marriott timeshares in Orlando have indoor pools. Not sure if there is an indoor pool at the Grande Lakes Complex where Lakeshore Reserve is.


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2012)

In general, indoor pools in Orlando are few and far between.


----------



## krmlaw (May 30, 2012)

is harbor lakes really far from magic kingdom?


----------



## bnoble (May 30, 2012)

http://bit.ly/JMVksG


----------



## amanda14 (May 30, 2012)

We own at MGV and Lakeshore and have stayed at both several times.  Lakeshore is the newest and most upscale I have seen.  You have a golf course, spa, a Ritz and JW on the same campus.  It has a zero entry pool and waterslide. By far the classiest place yet of the ones we have stayed at.

We are doing Harbour Lakes in march of 2013 to try a different place. We have a 4 yr old, 10 yr old and 12 yr old so we wanted to go to a kid geared TS.  

Like yourselves, for this trip we will spend much time at the parks (we usually don't feel the need to do parks everytime because we go to florida 2x a year usually) so Harbour Lakes while an older place fit the bill due to the kid friendly aspect and being cheaper on points.

As far as driving to the parks, we don't mind the 10-15 minute drive to get to them and the beauty of MGV, Lakeshore and I am guessing Harbour Lakes is that they are all a distance away from the parks and I find that to be a positive.


----------



## Detailor (May 31, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> is harbor lakes really far from magic kingdom?



It's about 10 1/2 miles from Harbour Lake (and Cypress Harbour that's across the street, for that matter) to the TTC parking lot that serves the Magic Kingdom.  As a comparison, it's about 7 miles from the tri-Palms resorts to TTC, around 12 1/4 miles or so from Grande Vista and around 14 miles or so from Lakeshore Reserve.

Dick Taylor


----------



## jdunn1 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for this info.  I Harbor Point an easy walk or bike ride to Downtown Disney?  It looks close.




Detailor said:


> It's about 10 1/2 miles from Harbour Lake (and Cypress Harbour that's across the street, for that matter) to the TTC parking lot that serves the Magic Kingdom.  As a comparison, it's about 7 miles from the tri-Palms resorts to TTC, around 12 1/4 miles or so from Grande Vista and around 14 miles or so from Lakeshore Reserve.
> 
> Dick Taylor


----------



## chalee94 (May 31, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Thanks for this info.  I Harbor (Lake) an easy walk or bike ride to Downtown Disney?  It looks close.



the area is not really set up for walking/biking.  i wouldn't risk it...


----------



## jdunn1 (May 31, 2012)

Charles, thanks for this information.  It didn't look like there were bike paths or even sidewalks, but I couldn't really tell from looking at maps.  Looked like there were some back roads between Harbor Lake and Downtown Disney but I am probably discounting an incredble amount of vehicle and foot traffic, neither or which is good for biking.




chalee94 said:


> the area is not really set up for walking/biking.  i wouldn't risk it...


----------



## Detailor (May 31, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Thanks for this info.  I Harbor Point an easy walk or bike ride to Downtown Disney?  It looks close.



From Harbour Lake it's about 5 miles to Downtown Disney (the Marketplace end) by taking Westwood Boulevard to Central Florida Parkway to Palm Parkway onto SR 535 and then down Hotel Plaza Boulevard.  Certainly not very far but also not really safe in some places to bicycle and far too far, in my opinion, to walk (five miles would be at least an hour and a quarter and that quick only at a relatively brisk pace - who wants to do that in the Florida heat?).

Dick Taylor


----------

